# where do the third plugins store settings



## mantra (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi
where do the third plugins store their settings?

in the *Lightroom Preferences.agprefs* file?

is there a tip o a tool  to reset (delete) the plugins entries ,without delete Lightroom Preferences.agprefs ??

i think that the plugins stores my password inside the general lightroom preference files, i think it could be useful delete my personal info without lose the lightroom setting


thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 27, 2008)

Which third party plugin are you talking about Giovanni?

No, there's no shortcut for deleting preferences at this point time, although I'd like to see the all-modifiers shortcut from PS carried over.


----------



## mantra (Jan 28, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Which third party plugin are you talking about Giovanni?
> 
> No, there's no shortcut for deleting preferences at this point time, although I'd like to see the all-modifiers shortcut from PS carried over.




i mean password and other setting about the Zenfolio  ·  SmugMug  ·  Flickr  ·  Picasa  Web


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jan 28, 2008)

For questions about Jeffrey's plugins, I'd suggest asking Jeffrey (by posting a comment to the appropriate blog post).


----------

